# please review photography website



## G-A (Mar 29, 2007)

Will be glad to read review about website:

http://www.moderntimephoto.com

Thank you.
=======
Chicago Wedding Photography


----------



## mr e (Mar 29, 2007)

Well the first thing I notice when I visit your site is no logo, you should have a logo somewhere if you're a business, and I'd put it on the site.

I'm not too keen on the clicking shutter sounds when I go there, I'm actually not too keen on *any* sound from a web page, so in my opinion I would remove all the sounds and default the background music to off.

The initial big photo covers up a few of your thumbnails, which really threw me when I was hovering over the bottom corner of the big photo and it kept beeping at me, I'd shrink the first photo or something so it's not covering anything.

Your site looks almost empty, all it has is a small header, then a big black box with ads on the sides, I'm not sure about the layout in general though, I'd try and make it flow and fit together more, possibly without the ads.

The gray to white gradient buttons don't really fit with the feel of your site, they don't seem very contemporary.

When I click on the "Weddings", "Events", and "Portraits" links, it almost looks like a slide show instead of a website, which doesn't really jive too well.

I also see no reason for flash, I would probably not use flash at all, and try and make the site flow better as right now there's all white, with a black box, that displays a smaller box when links are clicked, not really to my taste.

It's looking good though, and it's functional and has consistency so I have no complaints there, but a good start.


----------



## G-A (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for visiting and your review.
Actually I'm agree with  you on many points, specially about sound, text and  flash implementation.
=======
Chicago Wedding Photography


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 30, 2007)

A few quick comments:

Your page took WAY too long to load... over 30 seconds, which is too long in this day and age.

I completely agree with Mr. e about the clicking sounds... it's distracting, makes it sound like my computer's broken.  My general advice is that if you insist on having music/sound on your site, let the customer turn it on.  Because if somebody is opening the site at work, they'll most likely close it the second they hear a sound.


----------



## losttravelerfl (Apr 1, 2007)

I really liked the look.  Perhaps you've already made some changes?  Personally, the slide show is just fine.   If I was going to change that, I'd just make the fade out/fade in when the pictures change much faster.  I'm just not patient enough to wait, though perhaps if I was seriously browsing with the purpose to buy your services instead of just a quick review, it might not bother me as much... but i'd still go a bit faster.


----------



## G-A (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, I already did some recommended changes.
Thank you for review
 ===
Chicago Wedding Photography


----------

